# Kaveri A10-7770K/ 7850K upgrade?



## vishu_ka (Feb 9, 2014)

I want to upgrade my PC and already discussed on TDF about it.... recommendations were FX-6300 with HD7790 which is really cool config for my budget!
PS- Only for gaming, 1080p movie watching and net surfing!

Now since AMD has launched its two new APU A10-7770K & 7850K so i m bit confused-
1) For my requirement should i consider them as it has R7 igpu so i will be saving some money on discrete with 6300?
2) I am expecting there price 10K nd 12K here according to newegg (as other CPUs are also almost same priced as in west) so i can save upto 4K?
3) When will they come in India and what about mobo (what will be minimum mobo price of FM2+ socket)?


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 9, 2014)

Wait for atleast 6-12 months for a newly launched global product to reach India 
I've fade off of this and I cannot wait more and going for Intel i3-4130


----------



## Cilus (Feb 9, 2014)

Get the FX-6300 and discrete GPU based solution over 7870K. 7870K can;t match the performance of FX-6300 and a HD 7790 combined.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 10, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Get the FX-6300 and discrete GPU based solution over 7870K. 7870K can;t match the performance of FX-6300 and a HD 7790 combined.



Fx series is already dead and while knowing a product line is dead why to go for such product. Even the board you will buy for fx6300 will not be used by future processors.


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 10, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Get the FX-6300 and discrete GPU based solution over 7870K. 7870K can;t match the performance of FX-6300 and a HD 7790 combined.



I know this combination is deadly but since i have no hardcore work like 3d rendering, video editing etc so wont 7850K will be enough to play games at med setting?? (i m biased towards latter one since it will save me 4-5K)



URPradhan said:


> Wait for atleast 6-12 months for a newly launched global product to reach India
> I've fade off of this and I cannot wait more and going for Intel i3-4130



Yeah i know thats gruesome,,, products reach late here! however i dont know ur nature of work but i m sure of one thing that for gaming 4130 is nothing in front of 6300!!


----------



## SMC International (Feb 10, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> I want to upgrade my PC and already discussed on TDF about it.... recommendations were FX-6300 with HD7790 which is really cool config for my budget!
> PS- Only for gaming, 1080p movie watching and net surfing!
> 
> Now since AMD has launched its two new APU A10-7770K & 7850K so i m bit confused-
> ...



Amd kavery 7850 price Rs 12700
Amd kavery 7700 price Rs 11200

Mobo Asus A88-XM Rs 6500

7850 and asus mobo is the best combination ready stock with SMC International Nehru place new Delhi


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> I know this combination is deadly but since i have no hardcore work like 3d rendering, video editing etc so wont 7850K will be enough to play games at med setting?? (i m biased towards latter one since it will save me 4-5K)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know thats gruesome,,, products reach late here! however i dont know ur nature of work but i m sure of one thing that for gaming 4130 is nothing in front of 6300!!



If you are desperate to save some cash, get HD7770 instead of HD7790.



URPradhan said:


> Fx series is already dead and while knowing a product line is dead why to go for such product. Even the board you will buy for fx6300 will not be used by future processors.



No socket is garmented to be used in the next generation of CPUs too.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> *Fx series is already dead and while knowing a product line is dead why to go for such product*. Even the board you will buy for fx6300 will not be used by future processors.



provide source rather than spamming.

AMD: We Are Not EOL


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 10, 2014)

SMC International said:


> Amd kavery 7850 price Rs 12700
> Amd kavery 7700 price Rs 11200
> 
> Mobo Asus A88-XM Rs 6500
> ...


are you official SMC international?


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 11, 2014)

SMC International said:


> Amd kavery 7850 price Rs 12700
> Amd kavery 7700 price Rs 11200
> 
> Mobo Asus A88-XM Rs 6500
> ...



Is this official account??? can ADMIN confirm....??

nothing is present on site regarding KAVERI.......*smcinternational.in/Computer%20Hardware/Processor/Amd



harshilsharma63 said:


> If you are desperate to save some cash, get HD7770 instead of HD7790.



Yes i want to save some buck but with least compromise on performance!

Actually i m having an impression that 6300 and 7850K are at par when it comes about gaming otherwise for other computing purpose 6300 is winner!! since i will b using it only for games so wont 7850k would be better??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 11, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> Is this official account??? can ADMIN confirm....??
> 
> nothing is present on site regarding KAVERI.......Amd
> 
> ...



FM2+ boards are not widely available AFAIK. That will add to the cost. FX 6300 combo (CPU + motherboard) costs ~13.5k. 7850k will alone cost ~8k that too is not yest available in India AFAIK (it it is available, please post some pointers).


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FM2+ boards are not widely available AFAIK. That will add to the cost. FX 6300 combo (CPU + motherboard) costs ~13.5k. 7850k will alone cost ~8k that too is not yest available in India AFAIK (it it is available, please post some pointers).



6300 combo is 13.5k but one thing it constraints me to do is 9K GPU so overall not less than 22K while i think 7850K + mobo will be not more than 18K!
I dont want to go with 6300 simply bcoz if due to any XYZ reason discrete GPU stops working my whole system will become as good as dead and then i have to w8 for who knows 1week to 3 months time to revive it! 
(even 1 day without PC is impossible nowadays  )


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 12, 2014)

Without any basic GPU, no use of CPU. I was the victim of your above described situation with AMD. Also AMD machines sings when powered on (too noisy) and they are hot as compared to Intel counterparts.


----------



## snap (Feb 12, 2014)

^i thought amd cpu runs cooler as they are provided with better cpu coolers


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Without any basic GPU, no use of CPU. I was the victim of your above described situation with AMD. Also AMD machines sings when powered on (too noisy) and they are hot as compared to Intel counterparts.



Yes, they are comparitively hot but nothing to worry about. It's like saying room temperature is hotter than outdoor temperature.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Without any basic GPU, no use of CPU. I was the victim of your above described situation with AMD. Also AMD machines sings when powered on (too noisy) and* they are hot as compared to Intel counterparts.*



Do you own an AMD CPU/APU based machine recently?

What kind of bullsh!t and fad statements you are marking on the thread without knowing the actual facts.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

@kg11sgbg; please provide the facts then.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 12, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Do you own an AMD CPU/APU based machine recently?
> 
> What kind of bullsh!t and fad statements you are marking on the thread without knowing the actual facts.



Bheiya, I was the victim, have you? Then you cannot understand the pain, simple.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @kg11sgbg; please provide the facts then.



Please look into the facts here :--->
AMD or Intel - which runs cooler?

So are AMD cpu's supposed to run cooler than Intel ones? - CPUs, Motherboards, and Memory - Linus Tech Tips

AMD Cooler Than Intel? [Solved] - Intel - Overclocking


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 12, 2014)

bhai logo i guess which one is cooler can be discussed somewhere else....... here kindly focus on what i asked!!??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 12, 2014)

yupp even my friend has amd he is really upset with it really unstable and require better maintainance than intel.Intel is like nokia and amd is like samsung.So cpu cooler is very much recommended.Plus if you are going for gaming i will suggest intel with decent gpu check ecent amd mantle results i3s gaming performance is similar to i7


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 13, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> yupp even my friend has amd he is really upset with it really unstable and require better maintainance than intel.*Intel is like **nokia and amd is like samsung*.So cpu cooler is very much recommended.Plus if you are going for gaming i will suggest intel with decent gpu check ecent amd mantle results i3s gaming performance is similar to i7



^First of all please clarify that whether SAMSUNG is a trash or crap,with such a huge market share globally. Nokia is also an awesome of its product itself,especially they rebounded back after the Lumia series.
Why such laughable comparison? Both are giving quality products.
Same with Intel and AMD. I never mentioned AMD is superior to Intel. In fact Intel is superior and is ahead than AMD in its products,performance,etc. aspects. But AMD is just behind Intel regarding performance lag,processing power...and IS SUPERIOR to Intel in terms of Graphics performance.

What @URPradhan emphasised was true for AMD in its Athlon-XP CPU days. But nowadays particularly the AMD FX CPU's or the APU's run much cooler than Intel counterparts(particularly Ivy-bridge series of Intel). 
No question or discussion or misunderstanding regarding performance of the CPU's arises. Intel is superior in performance.

Hope that makes it clear.

- - - Updated - - -



vishu_ka said:


> bhai logo i guess which one is cooler can be discussed somewhere else....... here kindly focus on what i asked!!??



Bhai @vishu_ka,you may go with AMD A10-7850K (Kaveri) where you can play games at medium settings with good fps.
As for socket FM2+ boards I think better to buy ASUS or GIGABYTE boards,which will be present at online site may be March 2014 onwards. (I don't know how one of our friend has remarked that it will take 6~12 months to reach India. Requesting anyone that just don't mention only for the sake of mentioning and undermining a product without going in for detailed reviews,notes from other sites.)

Price for premium FM2+ boards will be nearer to Rs.10k or so.
If you go in for BIOSTAR/ASROCK motherboards based on FM2+ socket you might find the price around Rs.6k~Rs.7k or so...


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 13, 2014)

So finally..... wait is worth! i guess i have to first wait for these products to hit Indian market then lets c which one will be good deal!!


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 13, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> So finally..... wait is worth! i guess i have to first wait for these products to hit Indian market then lets c which one will be good deal!!


If you are waiting for Kaveri A10-7770K/ 7850K  rush to SMC at Nehru Palace, New Delhi they have the stock.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> Fx series is already dead and while knowing a product line is dead why to go for such product. Even the board you will buy for fx6300 will not be used by future processors.


*1st of all, what do you mean by dead? Does it mean AMD won't manufacture new type of FX series PRocessors? IF that is the case then Intel Haswell is also dead as Brodwell will be requiring a new socket. So what Processor people will buy, only AMD Kaveri right?*
Listen buddy, increase your knowledge base 1st. A Processor is dead only when the manufacturing process for it is stopped. Though AMD won't release new series of FX processors, they are not stopping manufacturing of current FX lineup and AM3+ socket based Processors will be for next 2 years for sure.

Vishu_Ka, current generation games are vey demanding, both in CPU and GPU side. AMD KAveri series is no doubt, an engineering milestone but they are not powerful enough to handle games at highest settings. Their Dual Modules are not powerful enough and the lack of L3 cache really hurts the performance. 
Get FX 6300 which offers two more integer cores, 1 more FPU and 2MB of extra L2 and 8MB of L3 cache. Those things are gonna help a lot in real world cases.


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> If you are waiting for Kaveri A10-7770K/ 7850K  rush to SMC at Nehru Palace, New Delhi they have the stock.



R u sure?? i mean they have not displayed it on their site..... Do u know at what price?

- - - Updated - - -



Cilus said:


> *
> Vishu_Ka, current generation games are vey demanding, both in CPU and GPU side. AMD KAveri series is no doubt, an engineering milestone but they are not powerful enough to handle games at highest settings. Their Dual Modules are not powerful enough and the lack of L3 cache really hurts the performance.
> Get FX 6300 which offers two more integer cores, 1 more FPU and 2MB of extra L2 and 8MB of L3 cache. Those things are gonna help a lot in real world cases.*


*

Say if i want to play only at med setting + games released upto 2012 then which one will u propose? (coz i have got toplay list of 10-15 games before 2012 and after them i m planning of gud discrete GPU,, will then Kaveri is worth??)*


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 14, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> R u sure?? i mean they have not displayed it on their site..... Do u know at what price?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...veri-a10-7770k-7850k-upgrade.html#post2069688


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 14, 2014)

URPradhan said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...veri-a10-7770k-7850k-upgrade.html#post2069688



What is this??? we r in this tjread only!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 14, 2014)

there is no point in getting kaveri if one is planning to get a good graphics card.FX 6300+good mid-range graphics card is a better combination than kaveri+same graphics card not to mention cheaper also.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 14, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^First of all please clarify that whether SAMSUNG is a trash or crap,with such a huge market share globally. Nokia is also an awesome of its product itself,especially they rebounded back after the Lumia series.
> Why such laughable comparison? Both are giving quality products.
> Same with Intel and AMD. I never mentioned AMD is superior to Intel. In fact Intel is superior and is ahead than AMD in its products,performance,etc. aspects. But AMD is just behind Intel regarding performance lag,processing power...and IS SUPERIOR to Intel in terms of Graphics performance.
> 
> ...


well i was never comparing nokia and samsung in terms of performance,was only comparing on the maintainance part in which nokia is better and reliable  well i am not against amd too in graphic performance they are good i got a amd card too


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 14, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> R u sure?? i mean they have not displayed it on their site..... Do u know at what price?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


@vishu_ka,if you have the budget to spend then listen to the advice of @Cilus.
No matter whatever tech. advancements,market dynamics will never let an IGP or APU to *prevail upon* a discrete graphics card (mid to high end GPU)attached in system  with  a mid to high end CPU in all processing aspects.


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 17, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> @vishu_ka,if you have the budget to spend then listen to the advice of @Cilus.
> No matter whatever tech. advancements,market dynamics will never let an IGP or APU to *prevail upon* a discrete graphics card (mid to high end GPU)attached in system  with  a mid to high end CPU in all processing aspects.



yeah i realize that Igpu cant defeat Discrete but what i m seeking is since this R7 igpu is 7750 equivalent so wont it be suffice to play games at MED setting?? (as i told i will be playing games released upto 2012 which will will take 8-10 months and then addup a discrete)
 I think 6300 is a beast whose capability will be wasted as except Gaming i wont be doing any CPU hungry work + its no IGPU intimidates me most!!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2014)

yes it will be suffice for upto 2012 games with 40 fps avg @1080p


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

who told that R7 igpu is 7750 equivalent?it is weaker than 7750.
Benchmark Results: Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power
Gaming: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim And World Of Warcraft - AMD A10-7850K And A8-7600: Kaveri Gives Us A Taste Of HSA


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> who told that R7 igpu is 7750 equivalent?it is weaker than 7750.
> Benchmark Results: Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power
> Gaming: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim And World Of Warcraft - AMD A10-7850K And A8-7600: Kaveri Gives Us A Taste Of HSA



I found it on someone's tech review site!! exactly i dont remember.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

check above links.7850K igpu is definitely weaker than 7750.in fact the latest graphics card series of R7 250 is also weaker than 7750.


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 17, 2014)

With discrete (say 7790) A10 igpu will work as crossfire or simply discrete takes over and igpu is of no use??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

Which GPUs crossfire with the AMD A10 7850k APU? [Solved] - GPUs - Graphics & Displays


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2014)

That is a very generic statement about 2012 Games, try Crysis 2, released in 2012 in high settings. And another thing: R7 iGPU has same number of stream processors as HD 7730, not 7750. Also the performance of a Graphics card also depends heavily upon the Memory it uses and the dedicated ones use GDDR5 memory which is twice faster than a DDR3 memory running at same speed. But iGPU in AMD APU shares the system Ram which is 1600 MHz in maximum cases. And even when paired with a very high speed and costly memory like 2133 MHz one, it can't match the performance of a GPU with same number of stream Processors but coupled with GDDR5 memory.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2014)

i recently upgraded to i3 3210 +sapphire hd 7730 1gb gddr5.Bf3 gives me max 120 and 80 fps avg on ultra @1024*768 bf4 gave me max 90 fps and 60 avg on ultra i still have crt 17''


----------



## Cilus (Feb 17, 2014)

But the question is that Is OP going to play on such low resolution.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 17, 2014)

i mean @full hd 1080p he can play @30fps on medium or else he should buy a 7790 atleast for 50fps on medium


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 18, 2014)

Cilus said:


> But the question is that Is OP going to play on such low resolution.



Playing at 720p is enough for me!!
It seems like R7 igpu is weaker than 7750 so probably its not worth it!
@Cilus clearly tell that- is 6300 a overkill coz i will use it only for gaming!!??

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> i mean @full hd 1080p he can play @30fps on medium or else he should buy a 7790 atleast for 50fps on medium



thnx for suggestion bro but this whole thread is about not buying a discrete...... if i go for discrete then procc will surely be 6300 with both eyes closed!!


----------



## SMC International (Feb 18, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> are you official SMC international?



Yes we are  

You may Pm us for further details.


Thanks & Regards
Team SMC
SMC International


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 18, 2014)

SMC International said:


> Yes we are
> 
> You may Pm us for further details.
> 
> ...



I think ADMIN will tell better!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2014)

Just go with either core i3 4130 or core i5 4440 along with Sapphire R7 260X 2GB.Its the best deal any one in your budget can get.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

vishu_ka said:


> Playing at 720p is enough for me!!
> It seems like R7 igpu is weaker than 7750 so probably its not worth it!
> @Cilus clearly tell that- is 6300 a overkill coz i will use it only for gaming!!??
> 
> ...



depends on the games you are gonna play also. all the newer games and upcoming are really graphic intensive. in that case , i would suggest fx 6300 + a good capable gpu. if you will play older games or can really tolerate on settings for the upcoming games, then apus are not bad either.


----------



## vishu_ka (Feb 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> depends on the games you are gonna play also. all the newer games and upcoming are really graphic intensive. in that case , i would suggest fx 6300 + a good capable gpu. if you will play older games or can really tolerate on settings for the upcoming games, then apus are not bad either.



considering everything i guess 6300 would be better coz after seeing Dual graphics of APU they do not seem to be futureproof at all for gaming!!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 21, 2014)

YA, for dedicated gaming, powerful CPU + dedicated GPU is always a better solution.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

The best of AMD is FX8350
A10 7700k and 7850k are referred to 10 core and 12 core
But Dont believe them they are only 4 core other are GPU Core they almost dont need additional GPU becz of discreet GPU's
Go For intel they are priced high but the best performance on single core some on multicore are best.AMD is cheap and high wattage but Kaveri processors is less wattage and no doubt the AMD unlocked processors are the best for overclocking
If you want to compare go to CPUBoss
Final:AMD is best for overclockers and not reliable they cost more on annual power rates.If you want overclocking go for AMD 7850K


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> The best of AMD is FX8350
> A10 7700k and 7850k are referred to 10 core and 12 core
> But Dont believe them they are only 4 core other are GPU Core they almost dont need additional GPU becz of discreet GPU's
> Go For intel they are priced high but the best performance on single core some on multicore are best.AMD is cheap and high wattage but Kaveri processors is less wattage
> ...


*www.troll.me/images/confused-jackie-chan-cartoon/you-make-no-sense-head-hurts-thumb.jpg


----------

